# Zombie Ants



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No kidding!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That is way cool. Ants are some of the last creatures you'd except that to work on, hive mind and all that jazz. Nature never ever ceases to amaze me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Word to the wise - Don't eat snail slime!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I think it's funny how they show you views thru the ant's eyes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Word to the wise - Don't eat snail slime!


But it tastes sooooo goooooood!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> But it tastes sooooo goooooood!!!!


EEEWWWWWWW!!!!:googly:

Didn't some folks used to lick frogs in the belief that ingesting their slime would provide a psychedelic experience?


----------

